# Took the plunge on Soft Plasic



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I am starting the adventure of soft plastic injection and hand pouring. Bought my first 4 molds and many other supplies tonight should be here soon. I will post pic in this forum soon.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

What type of lure molds are they?


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Have several dats the surprise good new is that my stuff has arrived today and by the weeks end I should have nice pics of the bait in several different color.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Bigfoot make sure you have good ventilation. Some of that stuff is bad to breath.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Tig but what I lack in ventilation I make up with organic respirator. 


These me first and so far only soft plastic made. Let me know what ya think will be posting more before this vacation ends. Was shooting for a bubblegum color.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Those turned out great! I have been wanting to venture into soft plastics and make my own paddletail swimbaits. Also very interested in learning the ways of resin molding. Keep up the good work and post your creations!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Big those came out great! I can't wait to see more.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Thank Fellas* 

Words that any bait junkie likes to hear. LOL


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Trying to use up my bubblegum color and shot this one.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

BigFoot158
they look good,can you describe how you make them,whot material you use,and how much it cost,]
I was diging on the net and there was pot where you cook them for $50 I do not know if it is any god,
and trhey were seling,old ground up left over material for $2 apond and it seid you can cook that material and pour new product,
that mean if you scru up you can cook that,and pour new?
it would help lot of people.

thanks snag


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok Snag this going to vague at best. 

My disclaimer for this is I have no opinion, due the vast number of places to get such products from. And I am not being payed by any of them. With that said I will try to do my best answer your questions.

The Method = Hand Injection
Materials = Plastisol
Cost = Majorly varies.

Not everyone agree with what I about to write and thats ok.

Cost is the reason that most dont make plastic baits. The most bare bones operation is going to cost you at least 100.00 to get started. I dont know which site you are reading but buy be aware. You will pay one way or the other for you get wether it be quality supplies or junk. Cheap dosent mean junk and expensive doesnt mean quality either. I have found both sides on this coin.

If you buy good quality aluminum molds they will cost you on a average of 30 to beyond 500 dollars (depending on quantity of cavities also who is doing the Cnc work). The cheaper molds as in Pop, RTV and Resin molds are generally not used for injection although i have seen some diyers out do just that. Most of the time these materials are used for hand pouring vrses hand injection.

Now for the main ingredient plastisol. It cost on average of 40 to 65 dollars a gallon. I know your sitting there asking yourself Will i get alot of baits out of this gallon. The short answer is yes and no. It depends on the size of the bait your making with it. Next question Is the price stable? No its not due to being a oil base product.

So far we have only scratched the surface of this whole deal. Now you must think about the color and glitter, hi-lite and so on. Which will all cost you more money the amount is due your ability to say enough or you run out of money. Warning; highly addictive.

For the reason above is the reasons you dont get a straight answer to this question no matter where its being asked at. That why you being told to research, research, research it.

In closing I hope I have answered you question. Because I just barely tip the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Hand Injection-is chemical process,not cooking process.
how meny time I see,you get what you pay for,the tru anser is your sentence,
Cheap doesnt mean junk and expensive doesnt mean quality either.
good information.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

HappySnag said:


> Hand Injection-is chemical process,not cooking process.


You have this backwards. Hand injection is a cooking process where the plastisol is heated in excess of 350 f and as it cools it becomes a solid. I would think its the same on the big scale just different machines used.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like you have it down Bigfoot. Those look fantastic! Thanks for the info. I will be attempting some of my own in the near future. As if I needed another excuse to spend money


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have more coming soon new colors just havent had time to post them yet.


----------

